# Suchpfad unter SuSE 9 ändern...?



## ZappZero (27. November 2003)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Erklärungen hier, sind für mich - als Newbie - eine echte Hilfe!

Aber, ich habe unter SuSE 9 das Samba Packet 3 neu installiert (mit ./configure, make...).
 soweit auch, außer daß der nmbd nicht beim Systemstart hochfährt (aber das finde ich noch heraus... , und daß Samba in keinster Form im Suchpfad enthalten ist.

Nun habe ich die /etc/ld.so.conf um die Pfade

	/usr/local/samba/bin
	/usr/local/samba/sbin
	......

erweitert, und danach ldconfig ausgeführt. Hat jedoch nichts gebracht.

Gerne würde ich auch den "dir" Befehl auf "ls -alFo" erweitern...

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 

Dankeschöhn
Zappo


----------



## Christian Fein (27. November 2003)

Samba ist ein demon der wie alle demonen über Startscripte gesteuert wird.

/etc/init.d/smbd start

bzw (manche distributionen) 
/etc/init.d/samba/smbd start

In PATH (Suchpfad) muss dieser nicht stehen.
Aber insgesammt kannst du deinen Path in der  ~/.bashrc anpassen

export PATH=$PATH:/meinVerzeichnis/bin


----------



## ZappZero (27. November 2003)

Hallo und Dankeschön!

Muß aber noch einmal nachfragen.

Wo kann ich nachlesen, welches startscript ich hier editieren muß, um den Eintrag hinzuzufügen?

Wenn ich mehrere Pfade hinzufügen möchte, trenne ich diese dann via Semikolon (export PATH=$PATH:/meinVerzeichnis/bin;/meinVerzeichnis2/sbin)? 

Und zuletzt, kann ich der ~/.bashrc auch "dir = ls -alFo" mitgeben?

Dankeschön für die Geduld! )

Zappo


----------



## Christian Fein (28. November 2003)

ZappZero hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo und Dankeschön!
> 
> Muß aber noch einmal nachfragen.
> 
> Wo kann ich nachlesen, welches startscript ich hier editieren muß, um den Eintrag hinzuzufügen?



Du musst kein Startscript editieren sondern das init script in das jeweilige Runlevel Verzeichnis kopieren.
Dazu mal in dein Distributions Handbuch / gedruckt oder pdf nach dem Ininit Prozess suchen,



> Wenn ich mehrere Pfade hinzufügen möchte, trenne ich diese dann via Semikolon (export PATH=$PATH:/meinVerzeichnis/bin;/meinVerzeichnis2/sbin)?


Fast, statt semikolon, nimm den Doppelpunkt.




> Und zuletzt, kann ich der ~/.bashrc auch "dir = ls -alFo" mitgeben?


ja


----------

